

Readability - Uncluter what you're reading - Dysiode
http://lab.arc90.com/experiments/readability/

======
grinich
This is actually included in the in-app web browser in my Hacker News iPhone
app. It's especially useful on a small screen where every pixel counts.

The app: <http://michaelgrinich.com/hackernews/>

~~~
BvS
Good job, would love to have that on my Droid/Milestone (Android).

------
awolf
I absolutely love reability. Not only does it remove distracting ads and
styling but it allows me to decrease the number of words per line which is
great for improving my speed reading.

~~~
briandoll
I totally agree. I love the beauty of your blog, folks, but when I actually
want to _read_ your blog, I use readability.

I wish there was a way to track the use of readability on a site actually.
Would be good feedback for web designers.

~~~
Dysiode
If you embed a readability button you could adjust it to capture those metrics
for you.

~~~
briandoll
That, or you could ensure that your blog is actually readable. I'd prefer the
latter :)

------
pavs
I wonder if you can add a "Readability Button" (instead of Print button) to
your site, so that if people wants a nicely formatted version to read they can
just click a button.

Should be easy? I have to look in to it.

~~~
colonelxc
Overall, I think it's a good idea, but presents a bit of a paradox. If you're
someone who cares about the readability of your site, you'd probably already
have a pretty easily read site/font/layout.

~~~
pavs
Good point.

At one hand I would like to keep ads on my site to help me run my blog and i
want to keep the current formatting of the blog, which though not very
cluttered but can be distracting (as a voracious online reader I can empathize
with other readers.)

On the other hand I want to give the readers the option to choose a simple
view while reading. Print View is ok but it doesn't do a nice formatting
(unless you customize it).

Since my ads are CPM based, it doesn't matter to me whether the reader reads
them with readability or not, as long as the page is loaded once. I want to
give them the option of having a simple, less painful to eyes, view.

If the reader is already a readability user, they would still be one click
away from having a better view.

------
justindz
I built a little hobby poetry editor on Heroku in my spare time and I was
really concerned that, although I have no ads or anything, the poems were hard
to focus on with everything going on around them. So, I made a little button
called "Reading Mode" that hides every element on the page except the poem
text and a button to return to full mode.

I think it definitely improves things--at least for the types of people who
actually read poetry. Would love to see this approach on a lot more sites. I'm
sure there are great examples out there.

Here's the URL: <http://poetry.heroku.com>

EDIT: Heroku currently has a DB issue, which they're working on. Link still
down, but hopefully up soon.

~~~
justindz
Heroku's back up. Here's a direct link to an example with the "Remove
Distractions" button: <http://poetry.heroku.com/poems/68>

------
CrazedGeek
Can pg or someone put a link to this in the header? It seems to be reposted
every two weeks or so.

(It _is_ awesome, though)

~~~
blasdel
pg only links nepotistically in HN, with the one exception of that CO2stats
web bug bullshit that he pays for without having invested in (which frequently
times out and blocks the page rendering).

pg is constitutionally incapable of not pushing the products of YC companies,
no matter how incompetent they are. Witness the link to the abjectly useless
webmynd firefox plugin in the footer, and his absolute refusal to publicly
acknowledge the existence of the amazing <http://searchyc.com>

We're mostly assholes here, and fittingly pg is the biggest of all by far. I
could see him blacklisting readability, and for once I'd actually support him
in his capriciousness -- people constantly karma whoring links to it in every
thread are really damn annoying.

------
thristian
There's a Firefox addon, too:

<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/46442>

Just like the bookmarklet, but easier to customize - and doesn't involve
sending the URL of every page you Readablize to a third-party website.

------
driekken
Wonderful boomarklet. While I don't use it often, it's absolutely crucial for
some problematic websites, which make your eyes bleed. It's a good thing that
every month or so someone links to it so that others might find out about it.

------
shrikant
Readability breaks pretty badly on pages with really large amounts of text,
like HTML ebooks.

I moved to Readable now - <http://readable-app.appspot.com/>

------
milofelipe
This is a great tool. Thanks!

------
fabiandesimone
Is there any way to make this work on the Blackberry?

